# Valentine's Day



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

So what did you get your SO? 

My son and I got my Wife and daughter some stuffed animals and chocolate.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not big on Valentines day. DH bought me a new Browning shirts and some tackle the other day and said it was my valentines, and he bought himself a new shirt and some bullets and said it was from me to him lol. He was just trying to get away with spending money lol, neither of us ever celebrate valentines day.


----------



## n2hostas (Jul 5, 2012)

I got my husband some cheap candy, the kind he likes and a card.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I might get a divorce in three weeks!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Box of his fav chocolates, card, and an evening of peace & quiet when he gets home from work ... after he tends to the wood boiler, the chickens, the dogs ...  I am away from home for the night. Have clinic till 8:30 tonight and tomorrow until 2:30 p.m. I get to be in NICU though so I am super duper happy. BABIES!!! Sweet precious babies to be rocked, held, and loved. Yeah Me!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

We have never done Valentine's Day. As a professional baker I'm always up to my neck in cookies and cakes and special little things, but at home it's nothing special. We have always been simple like that. I did make a tasty chocolate cake this year though. We had our "French Dinner" last night, it's our favorite. Hubby had to go out of town tonight though.

I believe if you want to do something special you do it on a random Tuesday when you are thinking of your mate. It's spontaneous and special. It doesn't have to be fancy, we have had such great evenings with a movie and popcorn and peanut m&m's for dinner. It's not the planning, it's the moment that makes it special.

I have to say, the happiest and most surprised I have ever been has been when he brought me home some wooden "thing" from work. It was a part of a packaging from some machine, but it has made the single most perfect compost bin ever. THAT to me was special because it showed he was thinking of me. He brought home a huge lab table for a work table for me. The kind with the thick black surface. I love that table. Both times he spent no money but the thought was so special. I remember those times, not something purchased because the calender says so.

For my birthday he was traveling east and brought home two hand made Amish brooms. Most people might roll their eyes and moan, yes, brooms!! They are a work of art!! I don't want to sweep with them they are so pretty.

........however, I am also a very practical, frugal, proper Country Woman.  well, not *that* proper.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I might get a divorce in three weeks!


It must be in the air. I filed a year ago and have my first settlement hearing next Tuesday!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine is March 5th! Good Luck!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I got Don a card, he got me a card and some candy, and we went and ate. A friend of ours was teasing him about not buying into the Valentine's frenzy, and I told her that in the nearly 17 years of us being married, the electricity has never been turned off, the water has always been on, the refrigerator has always had food, and I have never needed or wanted anything. He has been the best gift that I have ever received. AND, he still loves me, too!!!! That is plenty!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We don't let hallmark or a day dictate or showing of love for each other. I am so lucky to have a wife that doesn't get into the hype. So for us, we called today "Thursday".


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

My husband is working and wont be home until tomorrow night, our grandson who is here spending time with his Nana is visiting with his Great Aunt....so I am home alone...in the kitchen...canning some food and dehydrating some fruit...having a blast doing it also 

Yesterday was our 9 year anniversary (the day we met) and he forgot  So I am sure I will get flowers (which he knows I would rather have a plant that will last) and he will take me out to dinner....if not...oh well....like several have said already...we dont really celebrate Valentine's day cause we celebrate "us" all the time  I have the most amazing and awesome husband that puts up with me for the most part  My life is blessed every day he is in it


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Chickprepper69 said:


> My husband is working and wont be home until tomorrow night, our grandson who is here spending time with his Nana is visiting with his Great Aunt....so I am home alone...in the kitchen...canning some food and dehydrating some fruit...having a blast doing it also
> 
> Yesterday was our 9 year anniversary (the day we met) and he forgot  So I am sure I will get flowers (which he knows I would rather have a plant that will last) and he will take me out to dinner....if not...oh well....like several have said already...we dont really celebrate Valentine's day cause we celebrate "us" all the time  I have the most amazing and awesome husband that puts up with me for the most part  My life is blessed every day he is in it


I had to look back at the ID to make sure that wasn't my wife posting.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

We adopted a 6 year old four years ago, but she had to live with us for 6 months first as a foster child. The day she came to live here was Valentine's day 2009. So valentines is our special day about her now. Best day we've ever had!! Here she is enjoying her celebratory cake.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> We adopted a 6 year old four years ago, but she had to live with us for 6 months first as a foster child. The day she came to live here was Valentine's day 2009. So valentines is our special day about her now. Best day we've ever had!! Here she is enjoying her celebratory cake.
> 
> View attachment 4738


That's really great!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy old valentines day(yes I know it was 2 days ago


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My boyfriend usually works very long hours so he decided just to stay home on Valentine's Day and spend it with me just relaxing. We were supposed to go out to dinner but we both had really long stressful week and fell asleep. OOPS! I baked him a cookie cake because he always wanted to try one.  And I wrote a letter stating how lucky I am to have him in my life. We do small things like this for each other all year long so Valentine's Day is more or less an excuse. haha.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute, cute, cute daughter Pinkter!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Cute, cute, cute daughter Pinkter!


Thank you!! She's a character!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She looks like it. Looks like she's just a joy to have.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> Thank you!! She's a character!


She's 10 now? six more years till she has a license, I hope you're ready!

My Daughter has years and I think about it. She's growing up to quick.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

No I'm not ready! Also I teach in a junior high (she's in 4th grade) and when she walks through to my classroom jr high boys turn and stare. Not ready for that either


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm with you, I used to hear about my daughter "She has pretty eyes, better be careful with her".


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you know why there's a Valentine's day?

Because Love isn't quite complicated enough as it is.


----------

